# Lost our lil girl!



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

My familys cat, Aja, has passed away tonight, she was 17. 

My dad gave my mom this cat while they first started dating and here they are married and with 6 daughters later . Aja was always considered part of the family,after all my parents did raise her since birth.

She wasn't the nicest cat around but she was surely loved! She passed tonight in the comfort of her favorite chair and my mom sitting their with her. She had a tumor on her for awhile that was unable to be removed because of it's location, we are pretty sure that was the cause of her passing.

For my mom it's like loosing a daughter. Its always tragic seeing your mom cry :/ so please say a quick prayer for her, aja and my mom were really close.

Rest in peace lil girl! xoxo


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Aja <3


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry! Rest in Peace, Aja...may there be plenty of chairs for you to nap in and little creatures for you to chase! <3


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Aja  Give you mom a hug from me ()


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I've lost many pets in my time and it's never easy, but when it stops being hard is when I would stop keeping pets. I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of little Aja, I'm sure she was happy to the end.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. V_V


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thats so sad 

The only time i have seen my dad cry since my mums funeral in 2004, was october 2011 when we had to put my poodle down. i had him from 1yr old and he was 12. he lived the last 2-3yrs with dad when i couldnt have him at my ex's place. dad cried almost as hard as i did.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

RIP little kitty.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

awww  poor kitty. but at least she lived a very long life. My fiance's cat passed away a few years ago now and he too was 17. My fiance grew up with that cat. it is always heartbreaking when they go.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

So sorry!


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

Awww D8 rip Aja


----------

